# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  En el Perú hay unas 200 empresas ecoeficientes, señala ministro Brack

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, mar. 27 (ANDINA).-* El ministro del Ambiente, Antonio Brack, estimó que en Perú hay alrededor de 200 empresas ecoeficientes en diversos rubros, que van desde actividades extractivas como la minería y pesquería, hasta la agroindustria y el reciclaje.  
Todas esas empresas cuentan con certificación ambiental ISO 14000, dijo. 
Producir más con menos recursos y menos impacto ambiental y distribución equitativa de los beneficios es el reto que las empresas de Perú asumen acompañadas por el Ministerio del Ambiente, con el firme propósito de lograr de manera corporativa la máxima competitividad que los mercados internacionales demandan y que nuestra sociedad y nuestro ambiente requieren. 
Por otro lado, Brack recordó que hay muchas formas de salvar el planeta, además del ahorro de energía -que mañana se materializará con un apagón mundial durante una hora- para reducir los efectos del cambio climático y la contaminación del planeta, y que constituye una responsabilidad de todas las personas ponerlas en práctica. 
Mañana sábado, entre las 20:30 y 21:30 horas, habrá un apagón general para recordarnos que tenemos que salvar el planeta. Es un apagón de una sola hora, pero, ¿luego qué? ¿Qué vamos a hacer el resto del año? Por eso, deben trabajar en ecoeficiencia los municipios, las empresas, las entidades públicas y toda la población a fin de salvar a nuestro planeta.  
Señaló que cada familia puede contribuir a salvar el planeta utilizando racionalmente el agua y reutilizándola para regar el jardín de la casa. 
También puede comprar sólo productos cuyos envases sean reciclables, cambiar las bombillas de luz incandescente por focos ahorradores, utilizando sólo los artefactos que necesita, reducir el consumo de energía, sobre todo en horas punta; segregar o separar los residuos sólidos que genere en su casa; si tiene automóvil, cambiar el sistema de combustible fósil (petróleo) por gas natural, entre otras medidas. 
Afirmó que desde el hogar se puede hacer mucho y si se suman todas las casas de una ciudad, de un distrito, de una provincia, de una región o de la circunscripción que fuere, y de ahí un país y un continente, se lograría reducir significativamente el impacto de la contaminación ambiental en la Tierra.  
Si esta actitud responsable con el planeta la asumen todos, lograremos un cambio cualitativo en la salud del único hogar que tenemos los seres humanos de hoy y que aspiramos a conservar para las siguientes generaciones. 
El titular del Ambiente ofreció estos alcances luego de lanzar oficialmente el Premio a la Ecoeficiencia Empresarial 2009, reconocimiento que busca distinguir a empresas que producen más con menos recursos y menos impacto ambiental. 
Queremos un Perú eficiente en lo ambiental, un Perú donde participamos todos. La empresas tienen un rol decisivo en la solución de los problemas ambientales del país, manifestó Brack en conferencia de prensa. 
El titular del Minam explicó que esta premiación organizada por la Universidad Científica del Sur y que por primera vez se entregará en el Perú convoca a todas las empresas y especialmente a las micro, pequeñas y medianas de todos los sectores.  
El premio se entregará el 3 de junio y las bases están publicadas en la página web del Minam y de la universidad. 
Detalló que el concurso tiene seis categorías: Ecoeficiencia en el proceso integral; en el agua; en energía; en recursos naturales renovables; en residuos; y emprendimientos juveniles ecoeficientes. 
Entre los criterios de evaluación figuran el diseño del producto, buenas prácticas ambientales, sistemas integrados de gestión, producción limpia, tratamiento y valorización interna, valorización externa y responsabilidad ambiental.  *Foto: ANDINA/Carolina Urra*Temas similares: Comunidades nativas participarán en revisión de decretos legislativos, anuncia ministro Brack Ministro Brack inaugura Foro por el Día Mundial del Agua Ministro Brack inaugura Foro por el Día Mundial del Agua Tumbes será la primera región ecoeficiente, anuncia ministro Brack Ministro Antonio Brack afirma que TLC con EE.UU. beneficiará al medio ambiente

----------

